# Summer 2015 Pen swap pictures



## Final Strut

Post your pictures here either before you ship or when you receive your pens.

Mods, can someone please move Tom's pic from the other thread to this one.

Also, can we make this thread sticky as well. Thank you


----------



## manbuckwal

Final Strut said:


> Post your pictures here either before you ship or when you receive your pens.
> 
> Mods, can someone please move Tom's pic from the other thread to this one.
> 
> Also, can we make this thread sticky as well. Thank you



I can re-post it here Scott if that will help

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Stickied....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> I can re-post it here Scott if that will help



That will be good....


----------



## manbuckwal

Ok @ripjack13 we'll try this again . Here ya go, stabilized YCB n HRB to go with the pen

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> Ok @ripjack13 we'll try this again . Here ya go, stabilized YCB n HRB to go with the pen
> 
> 
> View attachment 83115 View attachment 83116


Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

....dude!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm drooling......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> I'm drooling......



Dont get any on ya 

PM me your address and it will in the mail tmw .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pinky

@manbuckwal 
Won't be able to make your pen til this coming weekend but will do so then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

pinky said:


> @manbuckwal
> Won't be able to make your pen til this coming weekend but will do so then.



No worries, and thanks !


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> I'm drooling......


Marc , its on it's way .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B

My randomly selected victim for pen swap was @Karl_99, in conversation he asked for a heftier pen for larger hands
I reverted to my favorite kit, Jr George II Rollerball with Antique Silver finish.
Opted for using a Teak Burl that I got from @indonesianwood.

for the added pen blanks, since I have an abundance, I tossed in a couple extra .....
Stabilized Pennsylvania Black Cherry Burl,
Red Mallee (not stabilized)
Stabilized Mesquite Burl
Stabilized Spalted Maple, dug up in Alaska, dated @ 417 years old (another favorite)

Hope you like Karl, will go out in Post tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_99

Jerry, great job on this pen! It looks awesome! Thank you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I got Tony's all done...and 2 of my prime secret stash victims...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...Tony's is done....no really. Here it is...
A gold Atrax twist rollerball...and some blanks. I forgot to take a pic of the 2 but I have a pic of what I'm sending him...(can't ship air)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Tom, Jerry, and Marc - fantastic pens! Strong showing of quality, skills, and excellent choices of wood thus far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...Tony's is done....no really. Here it is...
> A gold Atrax twist rollerball...and some blanks. I forgot to take a pic of the 2 but I have a pic of what I'm sending him...(can't ship air)
> View attachment 83171
> 
> View attachment 83172
> 
> View attachment 83173



Thats a beauty Marc ! Cherry Burl on the pen ?


----------



## ripjack13

Pretty sure it is....I've been holding onto it so long , I think I forgot. But it was so cool looking....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

@pinky John, Jr Statesman in Rhodium. A piece of black ash burl that came from @Kevin eons ago. Finish is walnut oil, Pens Plus, Renaissance Wax.

Other stuff.

And, if I haven't missed him, it will be in the mail today.




 








Happy writing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jerry B

there sure are some nice looking pens being traded between members 

am really liking this group more each day, more than just a bunch of anonymous people on a web board, and very happy to be a member here .......
ya'll have extremely fair pricing on woods, not being greedy like other sites, and the involvement between each other is above reproach
Much Respect to all

Reactions: Agree 5 | Great Post 6 | +Karma 3


----------



## Kevin

Thanks Jerry - we've worked hard to keep the nogoodniks and gougers at bay ... keep them at ebay lol.

Thanks for the kind words the membership at large deserves the credit for being so proactive - it's almost like having an entire forum of moderators we all have each others' backs. We have yours too. ;-)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Jerry B

Funny you should mention Ebay ..........
there's a couple members here that I've bought from regularly in the past that prolly don't recognize the name
they did me a solid when I submitted "best offers" , but their pricing is still less expensive when posting here
Wonder if I should message them and ask for a partial refund

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

@Tclem ...box has shipped out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pinky

Tom Smart said:


> @pinky John, Jr Statesman in Rhodium. A piece of black ash burl that came from @Kevin eons ago. Finish is walnut oil, Pens Plus, Renaissance Wax.
> 
> Other stuff.
> 
> And, if I haven't missed him, it will be in the mail today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83186 View attachment 83185
> 
> 
> View attachment 83187
> 
> Happy writing.



Holy smokes!!! Thank You

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tom Smart said:


> A piece of black ash burl that came from @Kevin eons ago. Finish is walnut oil, Pens Plus, Renaissance Wax.



The more I look at yours and mine together, I'm beginning to think I may have the same wood. They look very similar in appearance and eyes. Maybe Kevin sent me it too? I have no idea....

and yours looks sweet too!!


----------



## kris stratton

@Tom Smart .made this one for you today,hrb.will stop by Home Depot to pick up your blanks tomorrow .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

nicely done sir...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Sweet HRB on there Kris !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

kris stratton said:


> @Tom Smart .made this one for you today,hrb.will stop by Home Depot to pick up your blanks tomorrow .


@kris stratton Kris, that is stunning! I've cleared a place on my desk for it. Thank you, sir!

PS Please, no knots in the 2 x 4.



ripjack13 said:


> The more I look at yours and mine together, I'm beginning to think I may have the same wood. They look very similar in appearance and eyes. Maybe Kevin sent me it too? I have no idea....


@ripjack13 Marc, for the longest time I walked past that piece of wood and told myself "I really need to do something with that nice piece of elm burl". When I chose it for @pinky that's what I thought I was grabbing, elm. After I cut the blank out and removed the cap, it dawned on me that it wasn't what I thought. Matched it against several other pieces of black ash burl I have from different sources just to be sure. I had written on it that it came from Kevin, but I don't remember when or why.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tom Smart said:


> @ripjack13 I had written on it that it came from Kevin, but I don't remember when _*or why.*_



I'm pretty sure @Kevin doesn't need a reason to send people wood....he just does that sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

wombat buttage swap pictures...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

bumfuzzles....


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## TMAC

@krisstratton I've got your pen ready to ship. Some of Kevin's crappy FBE stabilized on a Navigator pen kit. Blanks are Cocobolo, Mesquite Burl, stabilized Cherry Burl, DIW, and stabilized Buckeye Burl. Send your address in a private message and I'll get it mailed.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kris stratton

Looks great!


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> Ok @ripjack13 we'll try this again . Here ya go, stabilized YCB n HRB to go with the pen
> 
> 
> View attachment 83115 View attachment 83116



HOLY BUMFUZZLES!! Tom...this pen is simply astounding. It is perfection.....
Thank you so very much.....



 

What did you use to finish it? It is so smooth and looks deep!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

WOW. That is a blue ribbon effort. Awesome work Tom....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> HOLY BUMFUZZLES!! Tom...this pen is simply astounding. It is perfection.....
> Thank you so very much.....
> 
> View attachment 83278
> 
> What did you use to finish it? It is so smooth and looks deep!!



Your pic taking was better than mine lol . Its a CA finish . Glad you're happy with it . Its one of my fav's

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

I need to up my game on my finishing if I plan to do anything as good as yours....


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> I need to up my game on my finishing if I plan to do anything as good as yours....



About 20 coats of thin CA then wet sand thru 12000 micro mesh on this one, followed with one step polish from P S I

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'll have to try that way.....I usually use 3 or 4 coats of medium ca and sand up to 12000 then Renaissance wax.....

Again....very nice pen.
Thank you....and Scott for settin this up.
@Final Strut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC

Kris your package has been shipped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> HOLY BUMFUZZLES!! Tom...this pen is simply astounding. It is perfection.....
> Thank you so very much.....
> 
> View attachment 83278
> 
> What did you use to finish it? It is so smooth and looks deep!!


Wow Tom, next time we do some tradin', it might have to be for a pen...

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal

barry richardson said:


> Wow Tom, next time we do some tradin', it might have to be for a pen...

Reactions: +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@kris stratton Kris, your box arrived today. Love the pen, thanks very much for it and the burl blanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Seaba

@Sprung
Matt here's what's coming your way.
A desire roller ball. In burl and resin. A wood and resin blank, bw ebony, bab and ycb. Hope you like them . Will mail the box out tommorow.
David.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## pinky

@manbuckwal
Got back in town last night and turned your pen today. HRB with a Zen black titanium kit. I don't know, sometimes a CA finish comes easy for me and sometimes it's a struggle. Haven't figured out why that is. Probably need to turn more pens and work on it. Your blanks are chittam burl, you will love it!, cherry burl with tight eyes, pollyanna burl, 2 tone ebony, and red morrell burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

David Seaba said:


> @Sprung
> Matt here's what's coming your way.
> A desire roller ball. In burl and resin. A wood and resin blank, bw ebony, bab and ycb. Hope you like them . Will mail the box out tommorow.
> David.
> 
> View attachment 83477



 David, it looks awesome! Can't wait to see it in person! The blanks too! Thank you!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal

pinky said:


> @manbuckwal
> Got back in town last night and turned your pen today. HRB with a Zen black titanium kit. I don't know, sometimes a CA finish comes easy for me and sometimes it's a struggle. Haven't figured out why that is. Probably need to turn more pens and work on it. Your blanks are chittam burl, you will love it!, cherry burl with tight eyes, pollyanna burl, 2 tone ebony, and red morrell burl.
> View attachment 83484 View attachment 83485



 Hot diggity John !!!! That is stunning and top notch blanks !!!! Thank You Sir !!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## pinky

@Tom Smart 

Got my pen today. Very nicely executed! Beautiful. Thank You Sir.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_99

@Schroedc

Colin: here you go...A Jr. Gent IIountain pen with rhodium hardware wrapped in stabilized buckeye burl. The blanks are stab. Buckeye Burl, Stab. Crosscut Spalted Magnolia, Thuya Burl and Stab.Spalted Oak or Maple. It should get mailed on Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your new
pen and make some nice pens with the blanks... Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

wooo....very nice job Karl...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

@pinky ,

I like that kit John, and those blanks are spectacular.


----------



## Sprung

@David Seaba - Got a package from you today! The pen is even better in person and all the blanks are awesome! Thank you! 

@barry richardson - If all goes well, I should have pics up of your pen and blanks and have it shipped by this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JR Parks

@Final Strut 
Scott,
I got yours in the mail today. Th pen is Atrax rollerball in Texas persimmon with a nice curl. Blanks are Texas persimmon, a dark pecan, mesquite, Texas madrone, and Texas Sophora- all are texas natives. The Jujube is not native but was local tree-Hard as hell. You wanted some surprises. Jim

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

@barry richardson 

Barry, here's your pen and blanks! I had actually started on two pens of different styles and woods at the same time thinking that I'd send you whichever one turned out nicer. Well, considering that the other one blew up on the lathe the other night and is now many pieces, this one is the definite winner, lol.

A piece of very nicely figured English Walnut on a Chrome Cigar. The pictures do not do this piece of wood justice and it is the nicest piece of Walnut I've turned thus far. I chose the Cigar kit for this pen as I wanted a bigger kit to show off this beautiful piece of wood. After the wood was turned and sanded, I sanded it again with 600 grit, this time using a little bit of a BLO/mineral spirits/shellac mixture to wet sand it to make the walnut really pop. After letting that cure for a week or so, then I put my normal CA finish on it.



 



 

And one of the box packed and ready to go.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal

Sprung said:


> @barry richardson
> 
> Barry, here's your pen and blanks! I had actually started on two pens of different styles and woods at the same time thinking that I'd send you whichever one turned out nicer. Well, considering that the other one blew up on the lathe the other night and is now many pieces, this one is the definite winner, lol.
> 
> A piece of very nicely figured English Walnut on a Chrome Cigar. The pictures do not do this piece of wood justice and it is the nicest piece of Walnut I've turned thus far. I chose the Cigar kit for this pen as I wanted a bigger kit to show off this beautiful piece of wood. After the wood was turned and sanded, I sanded it again with 600 grit, this time using a little bit of a BLO/mineral spirits/shellac mixture to wet sand it to make the walnut really pop. After letting that cure for a week or so, then I put my normal CA finish on it.
> 
> View attachment 83742
> 
> View attachment 83743
> 
> And one of the box packed and ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 83744



Beauty Matt !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99

Great looking pen Matt! I love the figure and color in that English Walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut

JR Parks said:


> @Final Strut
> Scott,
> I got yours in the mail today. Th pen is Atrax rollerball in Texas persimmon with a nice curl. Blanks are Texas persimmon, a dark pecan, mesquite, Texas madrone, and Texas Sophora- all are texas natives. The Jujube is not native but was local tree-Hard as hell. You wanted some surprises. Jim
> View attachment 83739 View attachment 83740



Nice looking pen Jim. The Atrax is a kit that I have been going to order for some time now so I am excited to get it in my hands. The Blanks look great as well. I don't think I have any of those in my stash at the moment. Thank you.


----------



## barry richardson

Whop! Whop! That's fantastic Matt! And primo blanks! I think I got in a little over my head on this swap, you guys are going above and beyond on the quality of your pens and blanks, I think my pen turning skills are a bit inadequate for this crowd!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

barry richardson said:


> Whop! Whop! That's fantastic Matt! And primo blanks! I think I got in a little over my head on this swap, you guys are going above and beyond on the quality of your pens and blanks, I think my pen turning skills are a bit inadequate for this crowd!



Just pretend its a hollowform

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Very nice....realllllllly nice finishing fellerz...


----------



## Schroedc

manbuckwal said:


> Just pretend its a hollowform



They are hollow in the middle........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

@pinky John I received the handsome pen and blanks today .
Thank You sir !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B

got my package today from @barry richardson , a sweet looking pen that now sits at my desk, gonna be a daily writer 
and a whole slew of blanks I didn't have on hand and I really wanted, already have some plans for most of them 
Thank You Barry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson

That's great Jerry, if you'r happy, I'm happy!


----------



## Sprung

Jerry B said:


> got my package today from @barry richardson , a sweet looking pen that now sits at my desk, gonna be a daily writer
> and a whole slew of blanks I didn't have on hand and I really wanted, already have some plans for most of them
> Thank You Barry





barry richardson said:


> That's great Jerry, if you'r happy, I'm happy!



*Ahem* Gentlemen, I do believe that the rest of us here might like to see what this pen looks like. ;)

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Final Strut

JR Parks said:


> @Final Strut
> Scott,
> I got yours in the mail today. Th pen is Atrax rollerball in Texas persimmon with a nice curl. Blanks are Texas persimmon, a dark pecan, mesquite, Texas madrone, and Texas Sophora- all are texas natives. The Jujube is not native but was local tree-Hard as hell. You wanted some surprises. Jim
> View attachment 83739 View attachment 83740




WOOHOO. I got my pen and blanks. The blanks are all very nice but the pen rocks. The pic doesn't do it any justice. I use blue ink at work so I did a quick refill swap to a blue G2 refill this morning and it is riding in my pocket right now. I have pretty big mitts so I have wondered how it would feel in my hand but I am really liking this kit so far. I has a nice weight to it. The finish on it is nice and deep and smooth. It is an all around very nice pen. Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Karl_99 said:


> @Schroedc
> 
> Colin: here you go...A Jr. Gent IIountain pen with rhodium hardware wrapped in stabilized buckeye burl. The blanks are stab. Buckeye Burl, Stab. Crosscut Spalted Magnolia, Thuya Burl and Stab.Spalted Oak or Maple. It should get mailed on Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your new
> pen and make some nice pens with the blanks... Cheers!!!
> View attachment 83569
> View attachment 83570
> View attachment 83571



Holy Moly, I came back from a week away to find this in my PO box and the pictures are just a poor shadow of the real thing!!! This pen knocks my socks off. I'm already thinking about the uses for those blanks too! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo

Well @TMAC , third time is a charm. This is a Triton (Berea Hardwoods) pen dressed in cocobolo. The coco has some really nice rays and depth... almost translucent in the right light. This was a kit recommended to me by @Sprung , and it is my new favorite. Great weight, very solid feel, just an all around great pen! She'll be packed nicely around a couple of cocobolo blanks, madrone burl, stabilized cherry burl, maple burl, elm burl, and lastly some HRB. I hope you like it!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TMAC

Andrew that is a beautiful pen. I think it turned out perfect. To be honest the other two you worked on looked great too. Thanks for the trade and the blanks look great. Looking forward to this package!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

@El Guapo that looks sweet !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

El Guapo said:


> Well @TMAC , third time is a charm. This is a Triton (Berea Hardwoods) pen dressed in cocobolo. The coco has some really nice rays and depth... almost translucent in the right light. This was a kit recommended to me by @Sprung , and it is my new favorite. Great weight, very solid feel, just an all around great pen! She'll be packed nicely around a couple of cocobolo blanks, madrone burl, stabilized cherry burl, maple burl, elm burl, and lastly some HRB. I hope you like it!
> 
> View attachment 84110
> View attachment 84111
> View attachment 84112




Very nice....I like those kits too...

side note...For el Guapo, you have very clean hands....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Parks

@Tclem 
Tony,
I hope you took pictures of your pen. My son come over about the same time I got the mail and whoosh the pen was gone. I had never made any of the bolt action pens so it lasted about 5minutes in my possession-so sorry no pictures. That's a long way of saying-Thanks Tony great pen! And thanks for the blanks as well. Jim


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

JR Parks said:


> @Tclem
> Tony,
> I hope you took pictures of your pen. My son come over about the same time I got the mail and whoosh the pen was gone. I had never made any of the bolt action pens so it lasted about 5minutes in my possession-so sorry no pictures. That's a long way of saying-Thanks Tony great pen! And thanks for the blanks as well. Jim


Well shoot. Pun intended. Makes me feel like somebody liked it. Lol


----------



## El Guapo

JR Parks said:


> @Tclem
> Tony,
> I hope you took pictures of your pen. My son come over about the same time I got the mail and whoosh the pen was gone. I had never made any of the bolt action pens so it lasted about 5minutes in my possession-so sorry no pictures. That's a long way of saying-Thanks Tony great pen! And thanks for the blanks as well. Jim


I've been guilty of similar changes in ownership... My old man drew the line at his sliding miter saw though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Sprung said:


> @barry richardson
> 
> Barry, here's your pen and blanks! I had actually started on two pens of different styles and woods at the same time thinking that I'd send you whichever one turned out nicer. Well, considering that the other one blew up on the lathe the other night and is now many pieces, this one is the definite winner, lol.
> 
> A piece of very nicely figured English Walnut on a Chrome Cigar. The pictures do not do this piece of wood justice and it is the nicest piece of Walnut I've turned thus far. I chose the Cigar kit for this pen as I wanted a bigger kit to show off this beautiful piece of wood. After the wood was turned and sanded, I sanded it again with 600 grit, this time using a little bit of a BLO/mineral spirits/shellac mixture to wet sand it to make the walnut really pop. After letting that cure for a week or so, then I put my normal CA finish on it.
> 
> View attachment 83742
> 
> View attachment 83743
> 
> And one of the box packed and ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 83744


@Sprung Got your box today Matt, the pen is a stunner! I can say with out exaggeration that it is now the finest pen I own




The extra blanks are primo too, the box was stuffed, your a fine man sir

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

barry richardson said:


> @Sprung Got your box today Matt, the pen is a stunner! I can say with out exaggeration that it is now the finest pen I own
> 
> 
> 
> The extra blanks are primo too, the box was stuffed, your a fine man sir



You're welcome, Barry! Glad you like the pen and the blanks! I'll be looking forward to hopefully seeing some pics of those blanks as pens.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Fsyxxx Greg these will be coming you way by the end of the week. A Dayacom Rollerball dressed up in DIW with a CA finish. The blanks are Spalted Tamarind, Eastern Redbud, Apple and Elm Burl

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

Wildthings said:


> @Fsyxxx Greg these will be coming you way by the end of the week. A Dayacom Rollerball dressed up in DIW with a CA finish. The blanks are Spalted Tamarind, Eastern Redbud, Apple and Elm Burl
> View attachment 84199
> View attachment 84200


Wow! That's fantastic! Can't wait to see it in person! Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo

I love the two-tone, Barry! Beautiful pen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC

Andrew I got my pen today and I can truly say it is fantastic. Great craftsmanship on a great kit. Really appreciate the nice blanks too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

@El Guapo here is your pen, will be in the post today!

 


blanks include blm burl, jarra burl, mahogony and three spalted pecan. kit is a liberty stainless steel rollerball. hope you like!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Fsyxxx

Wildthings said:


> @Fsyxxx Greg these will be coming you way by the end of the week. A Dayacom Rollerball dressed up in DIW with a CA finish. The blanks are Spalted Tamarind, Eastern Redbud, Apple and Elm Burl
> View attachment 84199
> View attachment 84200


got the pen, it's beautiful. writing with it right now! thanks really nicely done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

@Wildthings your pen is going out tomorrow (had to run out of town)

Cherry Burl on a PSI Vertex in gunmetal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## El Guapo

Wow @Fsyxxx , that is a beauty!!! I can't wait to get it in my collection! What kind of burl is that on the pen... looks great!


----------



## Fsyxxx

El Guapo said:


> Wow @Fsyxxx , that is a beauty!!! I can't wait to get it in my collection! What kind of burl is that on the pen... looks great!


Wood burl . Actually I'm not sure, I've got hundreds of pen blanks and I should've written what they are but I didn't. Actually it's pretty wood burl


----------



## Wildthings

Fsyxxx said:


> Wood burl . Actually I'm not sure, I've got hundreds of pen blanks and I should've written what they are but I didn't. Actually it's pretty wood burl


That's the best kind!!

Thanks Colin that is a beauty - can't wait to get it in my dirty grubby paws!!


----------



## bamafatboy

nice pens guys. i hate that i missed out on the swap. I was out of action from last October to April of this year, due to heart problems, finally got everything under control and am slowly working my way back into the shop. If for some reason or another, there is a need for an e/tra pen, i would be happy to help out. Also if was in a pen swap last year and you did not recieve your pen from me, please let me know, last year was a physically bad year. I want to make things right.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

JR Parks said:


> @Tclem
> Tony,
> I hope you took pictures of your pen. My son come over about the same time I got the mail and whoosh the pen was gone. I had never made any of the bolt action pens so it lasted about 5minutes in my possession-so sorry no pictures. That's a long way of saying-Thanks Tony great pen! And thanks for the blanks as well. Jim





Tclem said:


> Well shoot. Pun intended. Makes me feel like somebody liked it. Lol



Where's the pix of the pen Tony?


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the pix of the pen Tony?


Hmmmmmm good question. Hillary must have deleted my pictures before I could post it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Final Strut

Well guys, as always this has been a great swap. I just took a count of all the pics and it appears that most everyone has sent out their pen accept me. 

I have made three attempts at this pen and finally nailed it. The first attempt the blanks blew up on me, the second attempt I was not happy with the way the pen looked with the material that I really wanted to use so I turned it down to the tubes and started over for the third time and this is what I came up with.

It is a piece of the ant wood that I got from @ClintW This was a test piece that I poured to give Clint an idea what it would look like in gold. It looked so cool when I turned it round to clean it up I decided to throw a set of Church Hill hardware at it. 

@kazuma78 The only postable hardware I had on hand was Jr. Gent I and I wanted to use something a little nicer so while you are not getting a postable roller-ball you are still getting a roller-ball. Hope you like it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## manbuckwal

Final Strut said:


> Well guys, as always this has been a great swap. I just took a count of all the pics and it appears that most everyone has sent out their pen accept me.
> 
> I have made three attempts at this pen and finally nailed it. The first attempt the blanks blew up on me, the second attempt I was not happy with the way the pen looked with the material that I really wanted to use so I turned it down to the tubes and started over for the third time and this is what I came up with.
> 
> It is a piece of the ant wood that I got from @ClintW This was a test piece that I poured to give Clint an idea what it would look like in gold. It looked so cool when I turned it round to clean it up I decided to throw a set of Church Hill hardware at it.
> 
> @kazuma78 The only postable hardware I had on hand was Jr. Gent I and I wanted to use something a little nicer so while you are not getting a postable roller-ball you are still getting a roller-ball. Hope you like it.
> 
> View attachment 87013 View attachment 87014 View attachment 87015



Dang Scott, you nailed the cast color to go with that plating and style !!! Very handsome !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78

Final Strut said:


> Well guys, as always this has been a great swap. I just took a count of all the pics and it appears that most everyone has sent out their pen accept me.
> 
> I have made three attempts at this pen and finally nailed it. The first attempt the blanks blew up on me, the second attempt I was not happy with the way the pen looked with the material that I really wanted to use so I turned it down to the tubes and started over for the third time and this is what I came up with.
> 
> It is a piece of the ant wood that I got from @ClintW This was a test piece that I poured to give Clint an idea what it would look like in gold. It looked so cool when I turned it round to clean it up I decided to throw a set of Church Hill hardware at it.
> 
> @kazuma78 The only postable hardware I had on hand was Jr. Gent I and I wanted to use something a little nicer so while you are not getting a postable roller-ball you are still getting a roller-ball. Hope you like it.
> 
> View attachment 87013 View attachment 87014 View attachment 87015


Wow Scott, that looks awesome!!! That blank looks awesome and the hardware matches it well too! Can't wait to see it in person and put it to good use. I should have my pen completed for the trade in about 3 weeks. I'm stoked to be able to get back in the shop and turn again. Thanks for the awesome pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut

kazuma78 said:


> Wow Scott, that looks awesome!!! That blank looks awesome and the hardware matches it well too! Can't wait to see it in person and put it to good use. I should have my pen completed for the trade in about 3 weeks. I'm stoked to be able to get back in the shop and turn again. Thanks for the awesome pen!



I am glad you like it. I haven't decide what to send you for blanks yet but I'll hook you up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

Final Strut said:


> I am glad you like it. I haven't decide what to send you for blanks yet but I'll hook you up.


Sounds good! Ill definitely be in a turning mood when I get back. 9 months of not turning really puts ya in the turning spirit!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

GREAT SCOTT!! Yhat is a beautiful pen Scott. Very nice choice of color too. 
Well done sir....well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Awesome work, Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW

That is the wood I sent you?! Wow you made it look incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut

ClintW said:


> That is the wood I sent you?! Wow you made it look incredible!


That sure is the stuff you sent. I thought it turned out pretty sweet. This is actually the second piece I poured. I assumed that this stuff was bone dry on the first one and there must have been a little residual moisture in it and the blank set up in a bad way.


----------

